# Need garage storage idea's



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Been busy sorting out sheds & the garage. We have put up a 12x8 shed to take all of the stuff from the garage, its rammed! Trying to bin stuff too but not much of that has happened :lol:

Here's a few pics from along the way





Quite annoying this door is here, plan is to make the door wider :thumb:



So, we put the shed up first.




The boss doing her inspections




Shed was completed about two weeks ago, onto the garage.











And that's as it stands now, still lots to do but certainly feeling spacier!

Any idea's on fairly cheap shelving units? I don't want racking, just shelving towards the top of the end wall & R/H wall. Need to maximise the floor space. :thumb:

Cheers !


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Bin some crap! Be more ruthless than you have been already. Trust me on this one. I'm a king hoarder, keeping a workshop clean is a nightmare.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I wanted to get a skip & bin it all! So much stuff! Garage is just going to be detailing stuff!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Im going for kitchen units in my garage when i find some


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

If you ve the width in your garage , second hand kitchen units are a good way of getting easy storage , if you ve not got the floor space, kitchen wall units alone will work .


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Kitchen work top seconds...get a 5m length for around £40, cut into 1m, 1m and 3 m...use the 3m as the work top surface and the 2 x 1m lengths as the "legs", you can then add stacking storage boxes underneath for additional storage that is easy accessed.

Floating shelves are available from the high street poundland type shops for under a fiver

Ikea kitchen stuff for bottle storage


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I want it !!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll have the port if you won't drink it. 

And how old is that Hoover hanging up there? :doublesho.....there's a museum missing a display item. :lol::lol:

A skip is indeed the answer. Depends on your budget, but the Costco units are good.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

they look lovely, if only I had more space!


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Such a nice workspace!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Dawn id be worried about stuff falling on the vee but garage envy in this thread im never gonna get a car in mine


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yep I know, everything's secure though but it's still all slowly coming out.


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

You just need to be more ruthless and keep going through it.
If you have not used something in the past couple years your unlikley to use it again. Sell it or bin it.
ive been doing this same exact thing. I had the equivalent space of a 5 car garage full of stuff that i thought i needed to keep. Ive just been plugging at it weekend after weekend and kept going through it many times over. You just have to be ruthless its took me two years but I have more space than I need now.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

My garage use has evolved from general storage to garage queen storage to "throw every last bit of crap from the house on top of the Peugeot 205" storage to where it's at now which is a bit of all 3.

I built my workbench from scrap timber and a 3m worktop in white which Homebase let me have for a tenner trimmed to exact size (I had to fight to keep a straight face when the chap told me sadly that it was bowing so he'd reduce it) - it's screwed down with a lot of brackets!

I enjoy making stuff from scrap bits - the bench cost me less than £20 all-in and my big timber DIY cabinet not much more as I re-used old hinges and handles I had knocking aorund.

Poundshops are a good source of storage bins as is Ikea.

I also re-use old jars and grab the catering sized coffee tins from work as they all work well for storing all sorts of stuff.

I have an annual throwing away session and usually fill the wheely bin and my car; just seems to accumulate (like the 4 baby seats currently tripping me over).


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

A Port Wine bottle from 1985!? awesome!! As a resident from Vila Nova de Gaia I must say that is a nice found!!!
Enjoy it well or leave it in the shed for a few more year to be more rare or collectable (as you prefer) 

Nice construction project!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

must be cool to have a v6 and a 172


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You could open your own shop, nice work dawn.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I remember my Nanna had one of those hoovers about 30ish years ago, and it was old then !


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers lovely people! Few pics of this weekends progress! Certainly getting there.









Sorry about the carp piccies!

Any idea's on wall lighting? cheers


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Great progress so far Dawn :thumb:

This is my garage, plastic units from http://www.garagepride.co.uk wall cupboard was supplied by a kitchen shop. Floor is a couple of mats from Costco, all pretty cheap and made big difference, I'd love some nice Dura cabinets and some Motoile floor tiles but it's big money!


----------



## lejenko (May 20, 2012)

I love this thread some cracking storage ideas. I can't wait till I'm at this stage of my garage build


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lovely space Scoob! Very nice, lovin the cabinets. Mine will be white & clutter free eventually!


----------



## encom (Jan 13, 2015)

Those are some sweet looking garages!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, little update. I've ordered some 50w led cool white floodlights, also have a flurescent tube to go up on the wall. Today I decided to paint the garage walls, white. This mornings view. lol, excuse the poor quality picture, again 



Managed to get two coats on bar one wall, with the help of john. 6'4 helps 

Now, flooring. I'm thinking of tiles? My knee's aches these days! Recommendations?

Bottle holder idea's ?


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow....You have really done some work in there! It is looking great.


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work. Did you just brush the walls clean before applying the White paint? Will be doing the same soon that's why I'm asking lol.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like someone has been busy Dawn :thumb:

I've just got some of these bottle holders, see my post on this thread 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355928&page=3


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Raj24v said:


> Nice work. Did you just brush the walls clean before applying the White paint? Will be doing the same soon that's why I'm asking lol.


ha, I just hovered them! Lots of cobwebs !



Scoobr said:


> Looks like someone has been busy Dawn :thumb:
> 
> I've just got some of these bottle holders, see my post on this thread
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355928&page=3


They look the part :thumb: What flooring do you have down in your garage?


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/35+ounce+bottle+rack.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=
Best bottle storage I've found yet. Unsure if they ship to uk however


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

106rallye said:


> http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/35+ounce+bottle+rack.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=
> Best bottle storage I've found yet. Unsure if they ship to uk however


So simple to make yourself...2 pieces of plywood, 3 pieces of batten and a lick of paint....job done...simples...:wave:.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

May be of use to someone, you can then hang shelves from it.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retail-Wa...949?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c4e572bad


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Little bit of progress so far. Lights came. Bit more painting to do on one wall but wanted the lights up

Quick check to see what they were like before fitting.


















Undecided wether I should put another on the far left of this wall just under the boiler?










The mess!










And a florescent tube as normal, non lowered cars I can reverse in & work on.










Cheers


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> They look the part :thumb: What flooring do you have down in your garage?


Thanks Dawn, floor is just cheap rolls of garage flooring from Costco.

I needed two rolls as my garage is a bit bigger than an average single garage, it's not too bad actually, I got it in until I can afford some proper tiles from these guys

http://mototile.com

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers mate. They are a little out of my budget. 

I've reserved 10 packs of the halfords ones. My garage is 20 sq m. I like the idea of soft flooring, bloody knees ache! Lol


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I know what you mean, mine is 18 sq m.

Love the mototile tiles, but they are expensive, that was why I just went with the Costco rolls in the end.

I've just had a look online at the halfords ones and they look great value for money, be interested to see what they look like when you have them down :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers Scoob.

Ti les are here. Went with 12 packs just to censure we had enough.










Renaultsport banner next i think!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Look forward to seeing them fitted :thumb:

I got this banner on eBay, I'll dig out the details if you need them.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers mate, I think I prefer the other you have. I think I've seen that one on ebay too. 

Might get a few RS posters too.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

magpieV6 said:


> Cheers Scoob.
> 
> Ti les are here. Went with 12 packs just to censure we had enough.
> 
> ...


Do people not find the floor gets damp under these tiles ? Been toying with this for my own but was advised not to.


----------



## Peter Yuill (Dec 26, 2013)

Have those tiles.Had to lift them once the water gets under them,very dangerous when you or someone stands on them...


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Peter Yuill said:


> Have those tiles.Had to lift them once the water gets under them,very dangerous when you or someone stands on them...


I have them in my garage and if they are locked together and pressed between walls of garage etc I can't see them moving?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Little bit of progress today! Looking so much better. :thumb:

Big thanks to Elite car care for the banners. 

Can you guess what banner is taking prime position though? 
















Thanks!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Jelous of this !!! Great work


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks. The floor is lovely to work on, I even polished the car in my socks last night. lol


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

What are you people using to hang the Megs bottles? I have lots of spray bottles from Megs, PB, 303 etc.. Thanks )


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just an all purpose wall rack from tool station! It's not a bottle holder but works for me


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

nice work!


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

some awesome ideas, I have a big double garage to insulation, dry wall, and finish this summer and I'll be taking lots of inspiration from here!


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

sbrocks said:


> Kitchen work top seconds...get a 5m length for around £40, cut into 1m, 1m and 3 m...use the 3m as the work top surface and the 2 x 1m lengths as the "legs", you can then add stacking storage boxes underneath for additional storage that is easy accessed.
> 
> Floating shelves are available from the high street poundland type shops for under a fiver
> 
> Ikea kitchen stuff for bottle storage


Thats well bloody organised! I'd like that!


----------



## Olek (Sep 7, 2014)

very nice garage  I'd like that very much !!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Garage looks great Dawn
I've got those tiles in my garage, put them in just after Christmas and seem pretty good.

Only thing I found is when I parked the car the tyres left an indentation and flattened the tiles where it sat.
I thought I'd make some floor plates to spread the load, and guess what?
I can lift the floor plates and there is NO indentations at all from the car tyres.
And the car is parked in there every night.

Aluminium that we had knocking about at work.
6mm thick mind! Better if it was thinner, only for aesthetics, but it does the trick.



Ignore the cardboard Rolson packing, they were just soaking up drips after I had jet washed all the underside of the car outside.

Best thing is, these don't need galvanising or powder coating like steel would, and I have since polished them up and sealed them with the Britemax twins.
They have come up to a fantastic mirror finish!

Drop me a PM if you're interested in some?


----------

